# Free, online course on Early Childhood Development for Sustainable Development



## SDG Academy (Feb 13, 2017)

As parents, you know that the early years of your child's life are incredibly important for their development. But did you know that these years are the most important to their long-term well-being? And do you know the cutting-edge research in psychology, neuroscience, health, and education that underpins the importance of these years?

*The SDG Academy invites you to join our newest 8-week course--The Best Start in Life: Early Childhood Development for Sustainable Development.* The free online course covers the science behind early childhood, the state of the world's children, and policies and programs from countries around the world that are working to enable all children to reach their full potential. Course participants will explore everything from the development of the brain and children's acquisition of basic cognitive and social-emotional skills to information and cases of early childhood education programs around the globe. The course provides important information for current or soon-to-be parents!

The course is led by Hiro Yoshikawa from the Global TIES for Children (Transforming Intervention Effectiveness and Scale) Center at New York University, along with Professors Jack Shonkoff (Harvard Center on the Developing Child), Catherine Tamis-LeMonda (New York University), Aisha Yousafzai (Harvard Chan School of Public Health) and UNICEF Senior Advisor and Chief of Early Childhood Development Pia Rebello Britto.

The SDG Academy is a virtual platform that provides high-quality, mass online education in the field of sustainable development for free for all.

We hope you will join us in this exciting new course! You can learn more and register here: bit.ly/ECD2017.


----------

